
Ask HN: Are there any replay tools for Java suitable for production? - bestCauliflower
We have a problem with the reproduction of bug reports where I work. Most of the times it&#x27;s due to the report being badly written, so what we do then is to take the customers database and just develop the fix using that. I&#x27;ve been wondering if there are better ways to do this, besides improving the quality of the reports.<p>I found this article that describes replay tools that record an audit log which you can then use to reproduce exactly each case: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;dzone.com&#x2F;articles&#x2F;if-you-cant-reproduce-bug-you
The closest example I could find for Java was Chronon, but it doesn&#x27;t seem to work like what is described in the article. I just need a log of what are the inputs that lead to a bug, a recorder of the whole JVM seems excessive.
======
fractalwrench
Have you looked into error reporting solutions? These can automatically
capture uncaught Java exceptions within an application and send a crash report
with relevant metadata (stacktrace, user actions, request info, etc).

Disclaimer: I work for Bugsnag, who offer such a solution

------
kevinherron
Try Oracle's Java Flight Recorder. Was/is commercial, but is becoming part of
OpenJDK 11.

